#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Learning Accelerator Workshops !!

## tinybaby

How will you rate Learning Accelerator Workshops by Techbuddy !!





  Similar Threads: Learning Vector Quantization Algorithms for Supervised Learning in Neural Networks free notes pdf Suggest Workshops Learning vector quantization algorithms for supervised learning ebook download pdf Learning Accelerator Workshop- An escalator for your career PlZ help I Want A .Net project on e-learning or online learning....

----------


## Rishabh_joshi

On a scale of 10, I will rate it 10 on 10. 

For me it was a life changing experience. I had earlier attended several workshops, but this time I felt that I did something real.
I had always dreamt of doing something practical, and it was indeed 'practical learning' here. 

The concept of 'Learning by Doing' really worked well for me.

----------


## tinybaby

wow..tht's so nice to know that! Now i am surely going to attend this workshop  :):

----------


## mj25j

Super likes.. 5 stars and thumps-up

----------


## sirashwini

this is awsum..
i will rate it 10 out of 10...
it really discovers my inner potential... :):

----------


## murugesh.royal

awsome...................

----------

